# Purrrrr-Meow!



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here.

I hope you will understand me, because I'm from Sweden and not so good at english. But I got a lexicon for help with words. I'm here because I love cats! I'm a member in many cat forums. So, I'm glad to be here.

I got 7 cats, and 4 lives with my mum and 3 with my dad.

Mums cats: Posen, Mimmi, Misty and Vera.

Dads cats: Pip, Speedeline (Just because she's so fast) and Tiger.

And here is some pictures!

Pip









Speedeline









Tiger









Mimmi









Busan... R.I.P









Posen









Sorry, I haven't got any pictures on the other cats, but that's it!

Bye!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Such gorgeous kitties. And Tiger! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties  , sorry about your loss on Busan  , but I cannot see the picture of Posen. :?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! Your cats are adorable and I love the name Pip!


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, it was a very long time I wrote here. Anyway... now, Posen is gone too. Miss him


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. atback


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

And another one... Misty! Oh, my god. I can't take this anymore!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. These are the cats living with your Mum. What's happening?


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

oh no! are they sick or just old age?


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

I will tell you all... but it wont be easy when I'm telling you about Posen.

*Posen*
It was just a normal day for me. But suddenly I saw my cellphone began to vibrate. I took it up. A message from my mther. She got terrible news. This is what she told me:
"Posen is dead. I saw him crawl home with just the front of this body. He couldn't move his backlegs. He really wanted to get home. Hurt or not. We sat with him in the sofa and the neighbour was also there. (He fed Posen sometimes with salmon). We sat there and cried and I thanked him for the beautiful days we had together.
And the we realize that we couldn't do anything. Not even the veterinary surgeon. So we asked your father to let Posen rest in piece.
He took Posen a bit in the forest. (He borrowed your stepfather's parent's gun). He did this before to another cat (or another animal).
We all stood there and cried.
"Good Bye Posen. We will miss you".
Suddenly we heard a gun shot... we all jumped by shock and cried that we never did before. I hugged your stepfather, and the neighbour and we all cried. Also, Posen meant a lot to your stepfather. We consoled him very much.
So that was the sad end of Posen..."  

*Misty*
Mother told me this:
"I got another bad news... Misty is dead...
She has been hit by a car... on her head. I were out and cycle, then I saw Misty hurt. I throw my bike in the ditch and fast took her in my arms and went home, crying and thanked her too for the beautiful day we got together. Then she pasted away after that... we all miss them both. We lost 2 beautiful cats."  

So that was what happened to my cats...  
And I really hope that Mimmi don't die. She means a lot to me!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe it's best to keep them inside from now on :?:


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Well. It's kind of hard. We live... outland or how to say. But my mother, me and my brother is going to move inte the city, while my mother's ***** stays home with the cats. And the risk for being killed by car in the city is very big. More that outland... so, It's hard. And they can't accustom inside.


----------

